# Time to Squeal.... I mean SQUONK!!!



## Angelskeeper (29/9/20)

It finally arrived!! 
Thanks @MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Stranger (29/9/20)

Congrats , nice combo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (29/9/20)

Nice set-up, spotted the thread and being very interested in Serial Killer documentaries headed straight over after only reading the first half of the thread title!


----------

